# Two follow-ups of info I mentioned in earlier blogs



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

For the one or two of you who actually read my TC blogs, I thought I share the following.

Probably in my May blog I briefly referenced to the fact that I had written a 5 minute piece for band that is very tonal and uses catchy Latin rhythms. I wrote it for an annual contest that a Texas community band has. From all entries observing the "Theme" they will be using for their concert series, they pick 5-6 winning pieces and perform them throughout the year. Well, they chose mine and in fact I came in #2.

Next, in an even earlier blog I had bragged on the fact that today it's quicker to submit to and receive responses from SOME potential publishers than ever before. Well yes...LOL...but not always. A whole year ago I submitted a sextet to one and just last week he sent me a contract to publish it. I'm still laughing at the time it took him...LOL...LOL...see!


----------

